
Scientists Have Mathematical Proof That It's Impossible to Stop Ageing - grondilu
http://www.sciencealert.com/cancer-versus-aging-cells-eternal-youth-mathematical-impossibility
======
tremendo
The paper is available at
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/10/25/1618854114](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/10/25/1618854114)
I'm not sure I can follow the math, but as presented in the article posted,
the explanation doesn't really persuade me. They seem to explain it as a
conflict of two opposing factors, some cells slowing down and losing function
vs. others accelerating and proliferating eventually becoming a Cancer, so
defending against one necessarily promotes the other. Then again there are
other multi-cellular organisms that live longer than us [1] which should serve
as evidence that there are ways to live that much longer

[1] [http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-37047168](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37047168)

------
PhilWright
Remember this is mathematicians speaking and they work to a different mind set
to the rest of us. If you managed to extend human lifespans to 10,000 years of
high quality living they would immediately declare victory. Anything less than
an infinite lifetime means they win!

